# what was your first hot you worked with



## Strictlymorphsuk (Mar 26, 2011)

basically whats in the title


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

White lipped tree viper here.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Broadbanded copperhead was my first frontfanged. I did have Mangroves and False water cobras b4 that though.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

I spent a few years with Boiga species and the like, but my first experience handling 'true' hots was arboreal vipers. The very first was a teeeeny baby male _T. trigonocephalus_ - he was about as thick as my little finger and was OFFENSIVELY cute - that did it - i was hooked :devil:


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

First venomous I handled and worked with was a 4' monacled cobra.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Cantil's were the first i ever worked with, WDB was the first i ever owned.


----------



## Strictlymorphsuk (Mar 26, 2011)

leecb0 said:


> Cantil's were the first i ever worked with, WDB was the first i ever owned.


 
WDB was one of the first i worked with after a naja haje i believe it was


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

northern copperhead...


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

A pair of banded rock rattlers


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Northern Copperhead was my first and I still have him : victory:

I had quite a few hots at one stage but the Copperheads for me are the winners, great snakes to have and work with.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

WDB when I was really young & had no idea what I was doing, not clever. The V.berus.

In captivity I can't remember... I think an asian pit viper, sounds about right.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Atheris Sp.


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

my dads first hot was an adder ,other than that nothing else


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Puff Daddy


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

_Buthus occipitanus_ if we count scorpions... used to catch dozens of them in jam jars in Spain as a kid.

If we just mean snakes, a Montpellier Snake followed by a couple of Lataste's Vipers when I was about ten and really should have known better.

*Great* pets though, especially the _Malpolon_.

Regards,
Francis


----------



## Strictlymorphsuk (Mar 26, 2011)

AZUK said:


> Puff Daddy
> 
> image


gorgeous


----------



## Elapidae (Jul 7, 2010)

Dugites and Tigers.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

A lovely Trimeresurus wagleri


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

atheris squamigera absolutley beautiful specimen but by golly gosh you need some eyes to watch these little fellas, lighting isn't the word


----------



## buggs (Dec 28, 2010)

cape coral snakes:no1:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

V.ammodytes was mine


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I didn't really work with him nor do I own him but a hot keeper friend of my was mentoring me for a while with a T popeorum. Pope's pit viper. He was a thai locality, really chilled out guy but having seen him striking for his food I can safely say I don't want to own one! Superfast!


----------



## Animal madness (May 28, 2011)

hognose and boiga species as for dwa it was a western diamond back


----------



## Yorkshire Gator (Oct 16, 2009)

never worked with any


----------



## puff the magic adder (Jun 23, 2010)

Not including rear-fangs, my first expreriences were with wild Vipera berus. Then Echis, Trimeresurus and Bothrops.


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

never worked with any but would kill to work with a boonslang !!!!!!
Google Image Result for http://www.freesnake.com/boomslang9.jpg


----------

